# Old Dominion Maglev



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

So what is the status of the Maglev project at Old Dominion? I know they ran out of money last year, but were supposedly still doing something with it. Any news?


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

Oops - put this in the wrong forum. Can somebody please move it to Subways and Urban Transport?

Much appreciated!


----------



## r2 (Jun 27, 2004)

last i heard was that there was some sort of technical issue related to design flaws and that the commonwealth of virginia was investigating the company due to some sort of corrupt or otherwise unscrupulous behaviour. lastly, that the trail will run but seems to have issues supporting more than its own weight (lol). the overpass carrying the railway over hampton blvd is still up though  maybe we'll see it run someday.


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

i hope so, this would be such a good thing for the area and for ODU.


----------

